

Redesigned iOS App Switcher: Auxo (for jailbreak) - ashazar
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/12/22/auxo-shows-off-a-redesigned-ios-app-switcher/

======
ashazar
Seems very nice and useful.

I don't know if this is the right way, but Apple should definitely find a way
for \- Easy turn on/off Wi-fi, 3G, etc, \- Closing all running apps at once.

